
PerfView- a perf-analysis tool that helps isolate CPU/memory/slow perf issues - hitr
https://github.com/Microsoft/perfview
======
hitr
Perfview is an amazing tool to isolate any type of performance issues in your
.net applications.I think every .net developer should be familiar with
perfview IMHO.The best part about it is that you can use in production with
minimal or no overhead at all.Now that it is open source!! Kudos to Vance
Morrison for giving a free alternative.

